# What kind of dog is this?



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 26, 2006)

http://i7.tinypic.com/2131x12.jpg 

I found him about 6 weeks ago in a parking lot near my wife's work.  He was sitting quietly by the door of an empty retail unit.  I called him over and he happily bounced to me.  Needless to say, my wife decided to add to our family that day.It took some medications and baths for his fur to grow back on his tail and feet, but now he is a happy and very smart little puppy.  I figure someone dropped him off due to his tail and feet, but we fixed that with no problem.Does anyone have an opinion on what kind of dog he may be?  Of course, I know he is a "Carolina porch dog" (aka a mutt), but I would like to see what others think he may be a mix of.AoG


----------



## Lisa (Jul 26, 2006)

What ever he is, he is adorable.   I like 'Carolina porch dog'

Looks like there is some shepard in there.  Probably so many mixes it will be hard to tell for sure.


----------



## Tarot (Jul 26, 2006)

To me, he looks like a german shepard and lab mix.  What a sweet baby!  Can we see more pics please!


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 26, 2006)

Tarot said:
			
		

> To me, he looks like a german shepard and lab mix. What a sweet baby! Can we see more pics please!


 
I agree with the shepard/lab mix.  And a few others.  That is awesome of you to take him in to your home.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 26, 2006)

I am no breed ID expert by any stretch, especially when it comes to puppies; but I definatily see the German Shepard/lab mix as well. It could be a pit/GS mix though, given how far apart the eyes are, but it is hard to tell.

You will be able to tell better as he grows up and gains his adult size and dimensions.

He is a cutie, though. take care of him!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 26, 2006)

I am not an expert either, but I see a little Shepherd and possibly some Rotweiler (sp?) in him...maybe even some Siamese...wait, thats what he ate, my bad!

Seeming as it does that he chose you as much as you chose him, take care of him and he'll be the mostest loyalest dog ever (improper grammar intended for emphasis).


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 26, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I am no breed ID expert by any stretch, especially when it comes to puppies; but I definatily see the German Shepard/lab mix as well. It could be a pit/GS mix though, given how far apart the eyes are, but it is hard to tell.
> 
> You will be able to tell better as he grows up and gains his adult size and dimensions.
> 
> He is a cutie, though. take care of him!



I agree with Tulisan that it could be a Pit/Shepard mix. The ex had a Pit Lab mix and they do generate some nice looking and loveable dogs.


----------



## michaeledward (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm thinking the nose isn't right for a shepard, lab or pit. How big are those feet? The markings remind me of my leonbergers, but the ears stand up to much.

Please Neuter or Spay your animals.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 26, 2006)

Sure is cute and you are a great person to take in a dog.
Terry


----------



## Paul B (Jul 26, 2006)

Aww..poor kid! I'm very happy to hear he now has a home.


----------



## Fluffy (Jul 26, 2006)

That's a good looking dog, is what it is.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 26, 2006)

I'll tell you the same thing the vet told me when I brought mine home from the shelter - wait and see what he looks like when he grows up!

Mine started like this and turned into this... so you never know!


----------



## mantis (Jul 26, 2006)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> I'm thinking the nose isn't right for a shepard, lab or pit. How big are those feet? The markings remind me of my leonbergers, but the ears stand up to much.
> 
> Please Neuter or Spay your animals.


i know nothing about dogs.  What does spraying do?


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 27, 2006)

Cute, definitely cute!!  More pics of the pup please!!!!  I need more "aaawwww" moments.

- Ceicei


----------



## michaeledward (Jul 27, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> i know nothing about dogs. What does spraying do?


 
Spraying disperses a liquid in a funnel like shape in a specific direction. "Spray the hose on the garden". 

Spay (No 'r') is to remove the female reproductive organs from an animal.

Neuter is to remove the functionality of the male reproductive organs.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 27, 2006)

To it looks like a shepherd/pit mix primarily, probably had lab in it too. Most likely the offspring of 2 other mutts. It it the cutest little thing. Lucky pup that you found it.


----------



## John Brewer (Jul 27, 2006)

My friend ran a few kennels in a past life and agrees with the Shepard Lab mix, however he also said at that age it's pretty hard to tell.

Enjoy!


----------



## crushing (Jul 27, 2006)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> "Spray the hose on the garden".


 

Okaaaaaay, but I don't understand why you would spray a horse on the garden.:idunno: 


:uhyeah:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 27, 2006)

I would give an update picture, but "Ollie" (the puppy) chewed through the usb cable for my camera.....

Still, he looks a good bit bigger and his chest has gotten very muscular.  His ears don't really sag like they do in that picture.  They stick out halfway, then sag down.  All of his hair has grown back and he is actually quite smart.  

Right now, I am dealing with house training.  My backyard is an acre (fenced in), so I want him to stay inside all winter.  Right now, it is 102 degrees with massive humidity and he does not like being outside.

I am starting his crate training for house breaking.  Any suggestions on that?

AoG


----------



## fireman00 (Jul 27, 2006)

I'd go with Shepard and Burmese Mt. dog.  he's a real cutie.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 27, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:
			
		

> I am starting his crate training for house breaking.  Any suggestions on that?
> 
> AoG



Crate training is fantastic. The dog really benefits from it. Here is some great info on getting started.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 27, 2006)

Definately a cutie!  Take care of your new puppy!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Tarot (Jul 27, 2006)

Crating is definitly the way to go with puppies.  I prefer wire crates over the more kennel looking ones.  I just think the dog will get more air circulation that way and can see more.  Totally personal preference.

One thing I would add to the above awesome link, is when starting off you don't want to give the puppy too much room in the crate.  Only enough room to lay down and turn around.  If there is too much room it's counter productive to housebreaking because the dog will have enough room to potty on one side of the crate and lay down on the other side.  Does that make sense?

When I was crate training, I bought the large size crate that would be appropriate for my dog when he reached adult size (I have a boxer) and then I used a baby gate inside to partition it off.  As he grew, I was able adjust the partition with him. 

Good luck with your new baby!


P.S.  One must have for dog owners is a Kong.  For pet supplies I order all mine through www.jefferspet.com  , they have the best prices and quick delivery.


----------



## michaeledward (Jul 27, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> Okaaaaaay, but I don't understand why you would spray a horse on the garden.:idunno:


 
Fertilizer .... 

After all, horses are nothin' but **** makin' machines, right?


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 28, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> Okaaaaaay, but I don't understand why you would spray a horse on the garden.:idunno:
> 
> 
> :uhyeah:


 
Ummm...  because you got it dirty?


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 14, 2007)

And for the terrible conclusion to this thread, I had him put to sleep today.  He came down with parvo.

That was a pretty dog too.  He ended up looking exactly like a large police dog (german shepard).  His shoulders and body were huge.  He came eye to eye with my five year old son and was as sweet as he could be.  His coloration changed too.  He ended up gold with black streaks and giant ears that stood straight up.

Last week I took him to a baseball game and he let all of the kids pet him, and was fine until he saw one baseball dad who bullied the kids and my dog started growling at that one man.

A few days ago I took him to the park and had people come up and ask me where I got him.  I liked showing him off.

My wife cried most of this afternoon and I am pretty down too.

Man, this sucks.  That was a good, smart dog.

AoG


----------



## Lisa (Apr 14, 2007)

AoG,  I am truly sorry for the loss of your four legged friend.  We recently had to put down our wonderful Emmylou after 13 1/2 years of unrelenting friendship and love.  It still brings tears to my eyes when I look at her picture or find something of hers.

Perhaps someday you can find another loving friend to let into your heart.  There are so many out there that are waiting for someone to love them.


----------



## fireman00 (Apr 14, 2007)

VERY sorry to hear that you had to put him down... we've always had dogs since I was born and to me having to put down a pet that you've been with for years is like loosing a family member. 

You have my sympathies - but remember the life that you shared together compared to where he started off.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 14, 2007)

My condolences AoG. I know the feeling too well, having had to put 2 dogs and 2 cats down in the past. They all lived past 13 years so that helps a little.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 15, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.  You gave him a good life. :asian:


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 15, 2007)

A very sad end to this thread, but remember the good times you had with Ollie. I have had to do the same over the years with many loving pets, it never gets easier. One of my dogs from my childhood, Kixy (a minature shepard and spitz mix) lived for 17 years. That was the toughest one, she was like a sibling. I know that seems like a weird thing to say, but those who are raised with pets will understand, I am sure.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 15, 2007)

What kind of a dog is it? I'll quote Johnny 5 from Short Circuit

"Mammal, quadraped, cainine, dog, ... mutt! "


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss-  they really are like a family member.  I hope you can find another one just as sweet and intelligent!


----------



## tellner (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that. A good dog is like nothing else. Years ago someone said that if there's a heaven every dog will be there and damned few of their masters.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 19, 2007)

Aw!  I'm so sorry to hear that Ollie had to pass, *AoG*.  It was such a wonderful tale of a dog needing love who found it and he sounded like a great fellow.  Like eveyone has said, carry the good memories of him with you and he'll never quite be gone until you are.


----------



## donna (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss



*Dogs in Heaven*
*Author Unknown*​ 
_A man and his dog were walking along a road. The man was enjoying the scenery, when it suddenly occurred to him that he was dead. He remembered dying, and that the dog walking beside him had been dead for years.  He wondered where the road was leading them. _

_After a while, they came to a high, white stone  wall along one side of the road. It looked like fine marble.  At the top of a long hill, the stone wall was broken by a tall arch that glowed in the sunlight. When the man stood before it he saw a magnificent gate in the arch that looked like mother-of-pearl.   The street that led to the gate looked like pure gold.   He and the dog walked toward the gate, and as he got closer, he saw a man at a desk to one side. _

_When the traveler was close enough, he called out, "Excuse me, where are we?" _

_"This is Heaven, sir," the man at the desk answered. _

_"Wow! Would you happen to have some water?" the traveler asked. _

_"Of course, sir. Come right in, and I'll have some ice water brought right up." The man gestured, and the gate began to open. _

_"Can my friend," gesturing towards his dog, "come in, too?" the traveler asked. _

_"I'm sorry, sir, but we don't accept pets" replied the man._

_The traveler thought a moment and then turned back toward the road and continued the way he had been going with his dog. _

_After another long walk, and at the top of another long hill, he came to a dirt road leading through a farm gate that looked as if it had never been closed. There was no fence. As he approached the gate, he saw a man inside, leaning against a tree and reading a book. _

_"Excuse me!" he called to the man.  "Do you have any water?" _

_"Yeah, sure, there's a pump over there, come on in." _

_"How about my friend here?" the traveler gestured to the dog. _

_"There should be a bowl by the pump." _

_They went through the gate, and sure enough, there was an old-fashioned hand pump with a bowl beside it. The traveler filled the water bowl and took a long drink, and then he gave some to the dog. When they were full, he and the dog walked back toward the man who was standing by the tree. _

_"What do you call this place?" the traveler asked. _

_"This is Heaven," he answered. _

_"Well, that's confusing," the traveler said. "The man down the road said that was Heaven, too." _

_"Oh, you mean the place with the gold street and pearly gates? Nope. That's Hell disguised as Heaven." _

_"Doesn't it make you mad for them to use your name like that? asked the traveler._

_ "No, we're just happy that they screen out the folks who would leave their best friends behind."_


----------



## tellner (Apr 20, 2007)

That's from an old Rod Serling _Twilight Zone_.


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 20, 2007)

Our friends are here such a short time, but they fill our lives with joy.  I'm sure you filled his life with joy while he was with you.


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear that AoG.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 20, 2007)

[SIZE=+1]The Rainbow Bridge

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

 When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

 All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

 They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

 You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

 Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

 Author unknown...

NOT AN ANGEL
(Rescuer's Bridge II)

The young pup and the older dog lay on shaded sweet grass watching the reunions. Sometimes a man, sometimes a woman, sometimes a whole family would approach the Rainbow Bridge, be greeted by their loving pets and cross the bridge together.

The young pup playfully nipped at the older one. "Look! Something wonderful is happening!"

The older dog stood up and barked, "Quickly. Get over to the path."

"But that's not my owner," whined the pup, but he did as he was told.

Thousands of pets surged forward as a figure in white walked on the path toward the bridge. As the glowing figure passed each animal, that animal bowed its head in love and respect. The figure finally approached the bridge, and was met by a menagerie of joyous animals. Together, they all walked over the bridge and disappeared.

The young pup was still in awe. "Was that an angel?" he whispered.

"No, son," the older dog replied. "That was more than an angel. That was a rescuer."[/SIZE]

Remember what you rescued this dog from.


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 20, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> http://i7.tinypic.com/2131x12.jpg
> 
> I found him about 6 weeks ago in a parking lot near my wife's work.  He was sitting quietly by the door of an empty retail unit.  I called him over and he happily bounced to me.  Needless to say, my wife decided to add to our family that day.It took some medications and baths for his fur to grow back on his tail and feet, but now he is a happy and very smart little puppy.  I figure someone dropped him off due to his tail and feet, but we fixed that with no problem.Does anyone have an opinion on what kind of dog he may be?  Of course, I know he is a "Carolina porch dog" (aka a mutt), but I would like to see what others think he may be a mix of.AoG



Ooops... didn't read the most recent first.  Sorry for the loss


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 20, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> And for the terrible conclusion to this thread, I had him put to sleep today.  He came down with parvo.
> 
> That was a pretty dog too.  He ended up looking exactly like a large police dog (german shepard).  His shoulders and body were huge.  He came eye to eye with my five year old son and was as sweet as he could be.  His coloration changed too.  He ended up gold with black streaks and giant ears that stood straight up.
> 
> ...



My heart goes out to you and the family on your loss of Ollie.    :asian:


----------

